# manual for stanley 82913 dovetail jig



## Bitbrace (May 18, 2009)

Hi, I just joined tonight. Before I signed on I noticed someone needed a manual
for a stanley dovetail jig #82913, if you still need it let me know.
 Tony


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome bitbrace: Welcome, to Router Forums, Thank you for the offer, I think it would be a welcome addition to the router reference section. It may be that you must make 10 post to be able to upload, however that only takes a short time when you are having fun! It would be nice to have your profile finished, as it helps others to know you and your interest. Thankyou


----------



## daveyd (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello Bitbrace,
 I require the manual if you have it in pdf or similar format. 

Many thanks Dave.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome Tony.. 

As Howards says, all you need is to make 10 posts.. A few responses to people and you'll be there before you know it. It's in there to keep out the pop-in-spammers.

Also, please post it to the Stanley section of the Router Reference forum. That way its there for all in the future. Look around and you may find something that will help you too!

Jim


----------



## Bitbrace (May 18, 2009)

daveyd said:


> Hello Bitbrace,
> I require the manual if you have it in pdf or similar format.
> 
> Many thanks Dave.


Dave, I'm sorry there was alot of illness in the family, things are getting back to normal. If you still need the manual email me @[email protected], as I was'nt able to attach it to this reply box. Tony


----------



## daveyd (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello again, If you can attach it to an email and send it to [email protected] I would appreciate it.
Many thanks Dave.


----------



## TJM (Jan 13, 2010)

Bitbrace said:


> Hi, I just joined tonight. Before I signed on I noticed someone needed a manual
> for a stanley dovetail jig #82913, if you still need it let me know.
> Tony


I need a manual. Can you send me a PDF?


----------



## prickwilly (Jan 16, 2010)

could you please send me the dovetail manual as iv lost mine
thank you


----------



## prickwilly (Jan 16, 2010)

hello bitbrace could you send me the stanley 82193 dovetail manual
thanks


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom and prickwilly... How is he supposed to send it to you with no contact information for yourself? Why don't you email him at his address and ask him to post it or email it to you as he offered to do??


----------



## prickwilly (Jan 16, 2010)

[email protected] is my email ad
dress


----------



## prickwilly (Jan 16, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Tom and prickwilly... How is he supposed to send it to you with no contact information for yourself? Why don't you email him at his address and ask him to post it or email it to you as he offered to do??


 my email address is [email protected]


----------



## prickwilly (Jan 16, 2010)

hello bitbrace could you send me the manual in pdf if you have got it please my email address [email protected]


----------



## dudley (Feb 10, 2010)

Bitbrace said:


> Hi, I just joined tonight. Before I signed on I noticed someone needed a manual
> for a stanley dovetail jig #82913, if you still need it let me know.
> Tony


Hi there, I'd love to have a copy of your manual. Could you email me [email protected]? Thanks


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a copy of sum instuctions but all the references are to Stanley tool item numbers and I have not a clue what size bit/templet guides to use for the two templates.


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

Would be interested in your manual. ???new to the computer world. My e-mail is [email protected] 314-991-2967 St. Louis


----------



## Mike Loveman (Jun 6, 2010)

I just joined after seeing your post about the manual for the Stanley 82913 dovetail jig. If you still have it available, i would appreciate a copy.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## redsox (Nov 28, 2010)

*User manual for the Stanley 82913 dovetail jig needed*

Hello all,
I checked the reference section on this website but no luck. Does anyone still have this and can email this manual to me? Here's my address;
[email protected]

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

*Stanley -Manual*



Bitbrace said:


> Hi, I just joined tonight. Before I signed on I noticed someone needed a manual
> for a stanley dovetail jig #82913, if you still need it let me know.
> Tony


Could not find the size and degree of the bits need for this jig.

The Stanley bit numbers mean nothing to me or to anyone I talked to.


----------



## finel (May 14, 2011)

Thank you. Where do I find a manual


----------



## finel (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Tony, haven't used my dovetail jig for about 25 years and need a refresher. Is there a manual available? Len


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

Tony,

Never could find the right bit size for this dovetail jig. The manual that I have references catalog numbers that were obsolete. Tried several bits without satisfactory results.

Garth Fort
314-991-2967
31 Briarcliff
St. Louis, MO 63124


----------



## stanley dovetail (Jun 25, 2011)

I Would like a manual on that Stanley 82916
Please send [email protected]
Thanks

Bob


----------



## jthitch (Jun 5, 2009)

Bitbrace. I also would like a copy of your manual: [email protected]. Looks like you could start a business here. Thanks.


----------



## routermanUK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have also been searching for a manual for this jig. I should be very grateful if someone could send me a pdf or similar please. I can provide an email address - please let me know if you have a manual to send, thanks.

I notice that some users are not sure what guide bushes and bits to use. I have never used my jig but I bought it new, and it came with bushes and a Stanley HSS bit. The bit is Part No. 85133 9/16" dovetail bit. It does not specify the angle on the packet or the shaft. 

As far as the bush is concerned, surely that is determined by the template comb. In my case this is 7/16". Obviously the bush also needs to fit into the router base, and I doubt those supplied would fit today's routers. However it is easy to buy a bush set and also a universal base plate to get around this problem. 

I have attached pictures of the jig, plus original bushes and bit.

I would really appreciate a copy of the manual.

Hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Stanley bit is the same as the Bosch bit below,manual see below, not the same but it will work for your Stanley.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/19732-bit-stanley-82913-dovetail-jig.html

Bosch 84709M NA 1/2" Cutting Length Dovetail Bit and 1/2" Shank 84709M: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at Nextag

Bosch 84700M NA 3/8" Cutting Length Dovetail Bit and 1/4" Shank 84700M: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at Nextag


http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf

The better of the two manuals ▼ more info
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

==



routermanUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also been searching for a manual for this jig. I should be very grateful if someone could send me a pdf or similar please. I can provide an email address - please let me know if you have a manual to send, thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## routermanUK (Jan 20, 2012)

Many thanks, Bobj3, that's very helpful indeed.

If anyone has the original Stanley manual, I am still very interested just to complete the kit...

Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## finel (May 14, 2011)

Hi Tony, I'd be grateful if you could let me have a copy of the manual as I have mislaid mine. Regards. Leonard Fine


----------



## Drawer Buddy (Feb 18, 2012)

I need the manual for the Bosch dovetail fixture with out it I can not remember how to use it.


----------



## Daddy o (Aug 19, 2012)

*Stanley 82913 dovetail jig manual*

I picked up a Stanley dovetail jig 82913 at the Habitat Restore, but it did not come iwth the manual. After googling I came across this site, and I'm hoping you could send me a copy if you still have it available. My email is [email protected] 

Thanks very much.


----------



## jimwhit2930 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just joined after seeing your post about the manual for the Stanley 82913 dovetail jig. If you still have it available, i would appreciate a copy.

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Woodworkertoo (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and don't yet know exactly how it works. I do need a manual for a Stanley dovetail jig. How can I get one?


----------



## Dave's Florida Workshsop (May 30, 2013)

Hi Tony..... I have a Stanley 82913 Dovetail jig and while I am usually good about saving manuals I have lost this one. Please let me know if you can send a copy.. will get me.. THANKS

D.A.Hoffman at Comcast dot net


----------



## MushMule (Aug 16, 2008)

*Manual for Stanley H61-B*

I realize that this thread is very old, but I happened upon it by accident, and as luck would have it, I also have a Stanley H61-B my dad bought in 1965 along with the manual. Here's a copy of it and I hope you can make use of it even though a lot of time has passed since your original post.

Good Luck,

Jim Fleming
La Crosse, WI


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks, Jim.....*



MushMule said:


> I realize that this thread is very old, but I happened upon it by accident, and as luck would have it, I also have a Stanley H61-B my dad bought in 1965 along with the manual. Here's a copy of it and I hope you can make use of it even though a lot of time has passed since your original post.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> ...



....that was the manual I was looking for. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/43170-stanley-h61.html#post353071

I will post a copy in the reference library.


----------



## WoodHoff (Jan 24, 2014)

*Thanks for the manual!*

Thanks, Jim, that's the manual I've been looking for for several years. I inherited the Stanley H-61-B from my father-in-law a few years ago and just got around to using it to make a box for some lathe scrapers. Thankfully he also gave me the 1018 bit which is 9/16 diameter. I found a page in an Aussie company catalog (Carbitool) which lists bits with the same bit numbers 1012 and 1018. It says the 1012 bit (which I don't have) is 9/32 diameter with a 5 degree bevel. I can't verify that but at least the 1018 is the same diameter as mine. 

Happy routing,

Steve


----------



## dorald (Oct 23, 2010)

Guys,
I' new here, 5/26/2015, and have been trying to get more info on what you guys are also doing. I do have a manual that came with the Bosch Dovetail Fixture and would be willing to forward to to whomever needed a copy. Just let me know.

As for the "accessories" available for this fixture, Bosch is not any help. Any one out there have any info on the Finger Templates? Their numbers are 82914 & 82916.

Appreciate any and all responses. . .


----------



## finel (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, I would appreciate a copy.


----------



## dorald (Oct 23, 2010)

*Manual for Stanley 82913 dovetail jig*

GREAT! If you can, could you scan it and email it to [email protected] gmail.com. I would GREATLY appreciate it.:wink:


----------



## finel (May 14, 2011)

Bitbrace said:


> Hi, I just joined tonight. Before I signed on I noticed someone needed a manual
> for a stanley dovetail jig #82913, if you still need it let me know.
> Tony


Thank you, I would appreciate it.


----------



## CADDYLAC (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a model 82913 Stanley dovetail fixture( jig ) but no manual ..could someone e-mail me a copy thanks so much [email protected]


----------



## Hg dinger (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi If this is still available I could sure use a copy. <[email protected]>

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## dorald123 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Stanley Dovetail Manual*

Is there still a need for copies of the Stanley Dovetail Manual?


----------

